# CV2B of my dad



## klarmie (Nov 1, 2009)

My dad gave me a box FULL of slide and photos from his tours in Vietam. Here is one..I'll post more later


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pic. I take it she went of the runway. I saw a C-130 go off the runway (well I saw the aftermath that is) in Iraq. She ended up burning out though. I have a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## v2 (Nov 1, 2009)

8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## klarmie (Nov 1, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nice pic. I take it she went of the runway. I saw a C-130 go off the runway (well I saw the aftermath that is) in Iraq. She ended up burning out though. I have a pic of it somewhere.



The way I understand the story is this: they were flying the USO tour into that AF base in Thailand. There was an IP and a CW1....my dad says it was unusual to have a CW1 . After they unloaded the tour folks they started doing STOL approaches so the CW1 could learn. You can see in the picture that they are using a road for a runway with the large ditches on the sides. Anyways, a gust of wind blew them off the road just a little, and thats what you see. He stated that A/C never few again...they cut it up during clean-up.
This was in November '63.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice shot!


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 1, 2009)

Heckuva way to learn! Treasure those photos, bro.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 1, 2009)

Great pic, klarmie!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 2, 2009)

Great picture Klarmie.
I am looking forward to more of them.


Wheels


----------



## klarmie (Nov 5, 2009)

heres some more......


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet pics!

The side-on shots remind me of a cat hunkered down, wiggling its butt ready to pounce on a bird or roach or something! Guess I'm just used to seeing the straighter lines like the C130 or C17 cargo planes.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 6, 2009)

Very cool pics klarmie!

TO


----------



## klarmie (Nov 21, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> Sweet pics!
> 
> The side-on shots remind me of a cat hunkered down, wiggling its butt ready to pounce on a bird or roach or something! Guess I'm just used to seeing the straighter lines like the C130 or C17 cargo planes.



here is a link for the performance of the Caribou if you were wondering......quite the bird if you ask my dad

C-7 / CV-2 Caribou


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2009)

Second pic with the feathered prop is a little disconcerting, isn't it.

VERY nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## klarmie (Nov 24, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> Second pic with the feathered prop is a little disconcerting, isn't it.
> 
> VERY nice pics. Thanks for posting.



he said the shaft sheared.....not exactly sure what that means......

thanks, I have more to scan and share at some point.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Great shots mate thanks!

Ironically we've just retired the Caribou from the RAAF.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice shots 

Shame to hear the RAAF's Caribou retirement , saw one display once , sweet bird 8)


----------

